# ?

## kne6

!         ,       .  - ,        (-). !

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      ,   -.
   ,     , .

----------


## olga-osina

,    4   (1      ,    )
  -  .
       - 100     ,     .

----------


## 999

.   ,      . ,  .  ,   ,    .      .     ,         ,   ,    .

,     ???

----------


## Fraxine

*kne6*,    ?  ?

----------

*kne6*,   ,       .        .
  -    . 
     ,           .
       .  .
 ,             :    ,        ,     (        ,       ),     .     15 ,        . 
 -    -   ,      -,    ,  ,   -   , ,     .
    .
  - .
       ,       ,    -       .

----------


## Anka-1

,   ,   ,         (  , ).     , ,   . 
,  .   .     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    ,

----------


## ildarinvest

..   ..      !!       45 .   :     ,  ,     ,  ,    . 21    ,    , , 6    .         /   ..         .             40-60    ,  20    ..     .    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 45 .


.   ,        ?

----------


## ildarinvest

> .   ,        ?


  40  .        70.      .         11 .    .

----------


## -

45!!!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 70


, , ,    , ,   ,  ,     ,     ...
   -      (   ,  ),       .
 :Frown:

----------


## olga-osina

.

----------


## Laikalasse

,        80%  ,        .  - ,  -   ,    ,     /     /.  ,  -   ,      .   .     .   .
  -        ,       . )))   ,  -   . )      .        ,      .

----------


## ildarinvest

> , , ,    , ,   ,  ,     ,     ...
>    -      (   ,  ),       .


  .    ..         .      ,     3  5  .       1 7.7 .    6   .

----------


## KateK

,   ""        .  .  18 ,    7   . 

 : 
1.     ,  .      .       .
2.   .        .
3.        , ,    -,   : "     ?"          .
4.     ,  -  .
5.    .   ,        .    - .

 1  3       .

 :
1.    .       - ,   .     - .  :  ,  ,  "" (  - ).
2.   . ,   -   .        !
3.   .     -  .    ?  ,       .

    60+  7    .       1 8.3,     .   ,    % .   ,     . .   ,          .    .      .     - - -  .

----------

> 1 7.7 .    6   .


 7.7   .
 6-

----------

> ,   ""        .  .  18 ,    7   . 
> 
>  : 
> 1.     ,  .      .       .
> 2.   .        .
> 3.        , ,    -,   : "     ?"          .
> 4.     ,  -  .
> 5.    .   ,        .    - .
> 
> ...


   .     ,  ,    : "   ?    ?   ",     (  ).
   10    ,    .      .
             .           .      .  ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


 :Wow:

----------

> 5.    .   ,        .    - .


,  :Big Grin: ,   ))).     .    ,   ,   .....  ,     ,  .          ,           ))).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,           ))).


 , ,     ,     ,            ,    -           )))

----------

> ,   ""        .  .  18 ,    7   . 
> 
>  : 
> 1.     ,  .      .       .
> 2.   .        .
> 3.        , ,    -,   : "     ?"          .
> 4.     ,  -  .
> 5.    .   ,        .    - .
> 
> ...


 !    10     .  ,    .    - ,     !    ,  ,  !        ?   ?

----------


## rgkvna

> !    10     .  ,    .    - ,     !    ,  ,  !        ?   ?


 .    ?   ,  ?

----------

